# Gulps..



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So I bought a pack of Gulps today... They were 4 inch minnows I think, have'nt used them yet... How do you guys rig them??? Just hook through them, with a weight about 2inches away and let em sink to the bottom??


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

rig them like a regular jerk bait,they do catch fish


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

1/2 oz weedless jighead i think is the best gulp setup


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I use them two different ways. One way is to use a caralina rog setup, with the hook tied to the leader with no weight. I buy freshwater bass worm hooks, long "offset" hooks. This lets me place the hook farther toward the back of the bait.

The second way is to use no weight at all. It is more of a natural presentation, Mainline-swivel-leader then the hook and bait. Hook is the same as above. Gamagatzu <---sp. makes some great offset hooks. 4/0 or 5/0 are the sizes I use. Hope this helps. I use them with Gulps, Zoom Flukes, and Bass Assasins.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the 1/4 jigheads with a split shot sinker about 6-8" above the jighead and just bump them along the bottom bring them up out of the grass periodically. Also, use them under a popping cork with no weight. Set the leader line to keep the bait just above the grass.

If you haven't used them before, I think you will be pleased. If I could choose only one gulp, it would be the 3" new penny shrimp.

Good luck. We will be looking for some pic's.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I became a believer of gulps! this winter, but not necessary for summer time fishing. Pinfish will tear them apart after a few casts. Especially the jerk bait types. Got tired of changing them out all the time. Not to mention watching almost a $ be thrown away every 5 casts because the little bastards nip the tail off.

If you do want to spend the money you can try the stand up jig heads for the jerk baits. Easy to rig, can fish it deep or shallow, doesn't get caught up in the grass very much and looks great just sitting there.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PaleRed (5/13/2008)*I became a believer of gulps! this winter, but not necessary for summer time fishing. Pinfish will tear them apart after a few casts. Especially the jerk bait types. Got tired of changing them out all the time. Not to mention watching almost a $ be thrown away every 5 casts because the little bastards nip the tail off.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do want to spend the money you can try the stand up jig heads for the jerk baits. Easy to rig, can fish it deep or shallow, doesn't get caught up in the grass very much and looks great just sitting there.




I just keep on fishing em when the tail get's bit off of the jerk shad...sometimes I even like them better that way.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think I could work a bait with confidence that had the tail bit off. I put them away this past weekend and caught some good fish on other baits. I don't know if they are as big an advantage in the summer as they are during the cold months. Not saying they don't work, just that if I can catch the same amount of fish on something less expensive, I will. Definately will keep them in the bag incase the bite isn't happening though.

Do you catch just as many fish with the tails nipped off?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PaleRed (5/13/2008)*I don't think I could work a bait with confidence that had the tail bit off. I put them away this past weekend and caught some good fish on other baits. I don't know if they are as big an advantage in the summer as they are during the cold months. Not saying they don't work, just that if I can catch the same amount of fish on something less expensive, I will. Definately will keep them in the bag incase the bite isn't happening though.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you catch just as many fish with the tails nipped off?




Yep, makes it work more like a dart or slug or something. I'll eventually change it out, but I don't let a tail getting bit off stop me from fishing with it immediately. Sometimes, on the shrimp I will...but a jerk shad, I'll fish until it's falling off the hook or jig head pretty much.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

About the money to fish ratio with gulps vs. other lures.

After extensive field research and a 2nd mortgage on my house, I found buying the less expensive zooms, saltwater assasins, exudes, and DOAs work just as great if marinated in the Carolina Lunker Sauce Gel. I squirt some in every bag of jerk shads as soon as I buy them and find them just as appealing to the fish by the time I get to the fishing grounds. My 2 cents.

For any jerkshad, my recommendation goes along w/ PaleRed, buy a pack of 1/8 ounce standup jig heads and get jiggy wid it!!!!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't let a missing gulp tail slow down the gulp fishing. If the fish are really biting, fish it until it won't stay on the hook.


----------

